
Scientists upload knowledge to brain in matrix like test - Trisell
http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/654714/Education-of-the-future-Scientists-figure-out-how-to-UPLOAD-knowledge-to-the-brain
======
Kristine1975
The paper:
[http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnhum.2016.00...](http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnhum.2016.00034/abstract)

And no, they didn't "upload knowledge", they improved learning by using
SCIENCE:

 _Here, we tested the hypothesis that transcranial direct current stimulation
(tDCS) can modulate neuronal function to improve skill learning and
performance during flight simulator training of aircraft landing procedures._

